# Firma DTMS GmbH



## Eckwohl (25 September 2012)

*Hatte heute Besuch vom Gerichtsvollzieher, er wollte Pfänden und zwar von der Firma DTMS GmbH die scheibar einen Titel haben mit Aktenzeichen wie ist sowas möglich ????? *


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2012)

Wenn z. B. alle vorherigen Schriftsätze erfolgreich ignoriert worden sind oder wen sich der GV in der Türe irrt (was eher selten vor kommt).


----------



## Teleton (25 September 2012)

Ohne vollstreckbaren Titel d.h. z.B. ein Urteil oder ein Vollstreckungsbescheid kommt kein Gerichtsvollzieher zum pfänden. Da muß wie von Reducal vermutet im Vorfeld was schiefgegangen sein, weil Klage und Vollstreckungsbescheid zugestellt werden. Wer sich dann nicht wehrt hat dann allerdings automatisch verloren. Bitte den GV doch mal um eine Kopie des Titel.


----------

